
First US woman to walk in space, dives to Earth’s lowest point - RickJWagner
https://nypost.com/2020/06/08/first-us-woman-to-walk-in-space-dives-to-earths-lowest-point/
======
RickJWagner
Should this not be front-page news on every site?

